# OBS Error code



## Bakerboy (Nov 10, 2018)

I keep getting an error when I'm trying to setup OBS on my PC, the error code I just got is "Extract: error writing to file avcodec-57.dll" 
What does this code mean and how can I fix this, just trying to download obs to capture my vods!


----------



## JZJ (Aug 14, 2019)

I have a error like this, but mine is the errot from the avcodec-58.dll


----------

